# Abandoned train station



## seemoo (Apr 10, 2007)

I had a chance of exploring an abandoned train station. Was very cool and a lot of fun walking around in this old hall. Unfortunately I didn't bring my tripod on this trip. It was already towards the end of the day and it was getting dark quickly. I bumped up the ISO, so my pictures turned out a bit grainy... 

Let me know what you think

1.






2.





3. With this one I tried a different thing in Photoshop... Still deciding if I like it or not...


----------



## hazzayoungn (Apr 10, 2007)

love the first and third. the second is a bit distorted for my tastes. the pictures make me feel so alone


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 10, 2007)

IMO, the first is the best, very nice (altho cropping a little off the left to move the chair off center would improve it.)
I also uprighted the left side a little so the distortion behind the chair is not so obvious but left it on the right, almost as if the chair were compelling the distortion it faces.

The second is distorted but without a real object of itnerest.
The third is too dark for my tastes, hiding the chair.


----------



## Rayna' (Apr 10, 2007)

I really like the first one.  I like the chair in the middle but that's just my taste.


----------



## cigrainger (Apr 10, 2007)

I love the first one -- so much that I nominated it for photo of the month. Great job. I love the textures and the mood, you captured everything really well.


----------



## RVsForFun (Apr 10, 2007)

...is this train station?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh these are very nice!  I'm going to go against the grain and say that the 2nd is my favorite.  I like the detail in the walls and ceiling and the vast emptyness the photo portrays


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 10, 2007)

RVsForFun said:


> (Where)  ...is this train station?



I was wondering too.  Doesn't seem to me San Francisco would let something like this go untapped for long.


----------



## Arch (Apr 10, 2007)

very nice.... i like the first best... the chair would be better further to the left but i prefer the original as the extra area of blue light makes it more dramatic imo.... good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## MrMatthieu (Apr 10, 2007)

1st is clearly the best  and I clearly prefer the original version.
Distorsion is not a pb for me, it is normal with this type of Wide angle

Mat


----------



## Moxi (Apr 10, 2007)

Those are all fantastic!


----------



## Tantalus (Apr 10, 2007)

Very nice shots, I really like the first one.


----------



## joyride (Apr 10, 2007)

I love you post processing style.  I also like the first image.  For some reason my initial reaction was a memory of a Clockwork Orange (fight scene in the beginning in the abandoned theater)...


----------



## seemoo (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the nice comments. And I also really appreciate all the constructive critisim.

The Traveler:
Thanks for you feedback. I was actually thinking of cropping it similar to what you suggested. But I liked the blue marble floor a lot and also the more panoramic aspect ratio. So I decided against it. I would, however, like the chair not that centerd...

cigrainger:
Thanks so much for the nomination. What an honor.

RVsForFun, Christie Photo: They were taken in Oakland, CA. It's the old Amtrak station.

Thanks


----------



## shorty6049 (Apr 10, 2007)

i really like the first one, thats really all i can say... wow!


----------



## neea (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't understand how all of you guys seem to find these amazing and magestic treasures.
The only things around here are barns... which are neat sometimes.

They're all great photos. I think #3 is my fav. The chair looks so lonely. Makes me wanna sit in it.


----------



## danir (Apr 11, 2007)

The first two are great.

Dani.


----------



## CFRacer22 (Apr 11, 2007)

first is good

second, the angle makes it dizzying

I like the third the best


----------



## ShaCow (Apr 11, 2007)

in love with the first one


----------



## seemoo (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks again for all the nice comments.

I really enjoy reading how different people have different tastes... Definitely makes for an interesting world ;-)


----------



## loser101 (Apr 12, 2007)

I like the first one feels pretty lonely, my kind of photo haha


----------



## Tatiana (Apr 12, 2007)

I love the first one. And I think the chair is perfect right where it is. Just my opinion, of course!


----------

